# How's the weather?



## KMKjr

Since it's that time of year, nice to see some picks of snow storms, the temperature at ride tims and a chance for all you peoples down south to make fun of us when it's -20.

4c here now.


Left the house yesterday and it was -9c with light flurries and when I went to bed it was +10c and raining!!

Love the Martitimes. If you don't like the weather, wait 10 minutes.


----------



## phreebsd

right now, we're seeing 30 degree (fahrenheit) swings fom highs and lows.
Thats a 12 degree celsius swing for you metric folk.


----------



## cojack

ummmmm, wheather, how is it? it SUCKS 19 inches of WET snow yesterday and today the high is 8f and wind chill is -31f burrrrr someone take this crap back


----------



## Masher

Yea, it's 60 here. Blah Blah Blah. Bring the snow baby...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Well it is like 65f here with 30-40 mph winds and some big waves. we are about 150 miles south of new orleans. The Gulf of Mexico can get pretty bad this time of year.


----------



## drtj

Mid 50's in south Ga. I'm with masher we haven't had snow here in 20 years


----------



## kawa650

its about 50f here, low 30s last night and snowed last Friday (1-2 inches), which isnt a normal thing to see in south east Texas


----------



## lg07brute

16+ inches of snow and blowin like a SOB yesterday. Now its just cold and white. Kinda makes me wish i hadn't sold my sled lol.


----------



## snipe523

8 inches of snow here yesterday. Right now it is about 20 with a light snow falling.


----------



## BigIzzy

I'm REALLY jealous of the southern folk right now, cause the forcast I'm looking at is showing -39 C BEFORE the wind, which is like -38 F, and I just finished my class training for railway conductor so now its time too hit the field for the rest. OH and add in the foot of snow we got last friday, BAHHH I hate winter lol


----------



## Yesterday




----------



## 08GreenBrute

man i wish it would snow here. i think its like high 30's tonight


----------



## mike parish

24 inches of snow in the last 48 hours and gonna get another 10to16 tonight.oh yea -14.you southern boys can have this crap.my uncle lives in argo alabama and says they dont make enuff clothes for him to come up here.


----------



## GWNBrute

It's been like -20 to -35c for the last week here and alot of snow has fallen, I was driving down the highway and there was a Chev diesel pulling a 12x8 enclosed trailer down the road it was blowing so hard that the trailer was at like a 70deg angle from the rear of the truck, I could see the guy white knuckled on the steering wheel just staring at the trailer in his mirror(I'm guessin the trialer was empty).


----------



## Yesterday

i like it cold, but what i call cold is 15-35 F. keep all those negatives


----------



## Masher

Kind of chilly outside right now 55 and no snow dangit.


----------



## Big D

Right now in Calgary it's -12c / +9 f.
For the weekend they're predicting -24c with more snow on the way.
Time to prep the ski-doos 

I just wish people would either learn to drive in the stuff or get off the road. This business of going 15kmh down a plowed road drives me crazy. After this week I really understand road-rage.


----------



## Masher

Smash em up D then as they go into the ditch holler Let Her Eat as you blow by.


----------



## 88rxn/a

*19°F*
*Feels Like
5°F

COLD and windy here..good day to stay inside and lounge out, i mean work on the house!
*


----------



## Twisted10

10 right now w/ light snow. we lucked out and didnt get smacked like parts of western ny did... ive gotta cut xmas trees this weekend in this freezin cold crap... o well i got my quad, a chainsaw, skoal, and beer!!!


----------



## GWNBrute

It's -38c about -36f here today with the wind chill factor they say it feel like -45c or -49f,this is crazy cool and not once do I remember signing up for this.... I got to get some place warm before I freeze. There isn't much going outside for anything, Except for the other night me and my wife where sitting the garage and heard this load crash outside and a guy in a white ford pick slide out of control just missing my truck and slammed into the light post outside the garage and drove away in a motor screaming,tire spinning frenzy. I can't imagine there's much left of his pick up it knocked the light post over!!


----------



## DaBrute

It's -31 C in the carport this morning with a 25-30km wind, add that up and it's around -42 dadadagreees. Startin the day off with some Bailey's in my coffee  Again. lol


----------



## Big D

Masher said:


> Smash em up D then as they go into the ditch holler Let Her Eat as you blow by.


ooo wicked....I like it!! :flames:


----------



## Yesterday

i feel pretty confident that'd i'd instantly die if i ever encountered -49*F temperatures for any amount of time


----------



## KMKjr

Light flurries last night and rain today +5c.


----------



## drtj

70F in south Ga. Short wearing weather


----------



## Big D

Here I thought when I left Winnipeg I left the cold behind. My Mom said in Wpg is was -42*C yesterday, with windchill and we were only -38*c. Today in Calgary it's supposed to bottom out at -40C. 

Nothing like taking a deep breath and having your nostrils freeze shut.


----------



## mrkd1

Winterpeg.. Even santa buttons up before he flies in there..


----------



## Masher

70 and raining for the last 5 days. Drove through 2 ft of water to get home today.


----------



## mrkd1

Here's a handy little chart for you, some of us worry about frostbite some worry about windburn and some worry about sunburn, but up here somedays it sucks when all three come after you.. EH!!


----------



## Yesterday

yep no thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Well it is blowing about 40 mph and 15 foot seas. We are about 150 miles south of Galveston Tx this time. Our crew change for tomorrow is not looking promising as it is still getting rougher. I was suppose to go home but don't know when i will be able to. The weather is going to be bad till Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Big D

mrkd1 said:


> Winterpeg.. Even santa buttons up before he flies in there..


'tis why I left. It's either Winterpeg or Mosquitopeg


----------



## KMKjr

-10 and snowing!!

First good ride in months tonight, except for the wife of course.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

its supposed to snow today here. were looking an inch but if the storm stays near the coast it will be more. i love the snow i used to live in Vermont and it snowed a lot there and here is maybe once a year


----------



## drtj

We might get frost before winter is over. Lol


----------



## Fatcat

At least you have all the right equipment to do the job (beer,beer,beer & more beer)
Its about as much fun to play in the snow as in the mud, just colder is all. If you have enough beer the cold don`t matter..................


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

the snow is flyin


----------



## BigIzzy

Big D I think we are getting bent over on this deal, I just left winterpeg too and am up on the north side of edmonton, and looking at the forecast I felt like I was at home again lol. Had too spend tues and wed out in that -40 + BS out in the middle of nowhere working. Man did that suck, but I laughed on the way home when I found out edmonton airport was the second coldest place on earth during that cold, second only too a place in siberia LOL


----------



## Big D

Now why would you leave Wpg just to go North of Edmonton? Same stuff, different province. You should have come to Calgary. Normally the weather is great. Today the temp is pretty good, but it just started snowing. Rumour has it -22 by mid week again. I can handle that.


----------



## KMKjr

Fatcat said:


> At least you have all the right equipment to do the job (beer,beer,beer & more beer)
> Its about as much fun to play in the snow as in the mud, just colder is all. If you have enough beer the cold don`t matter..................


And the beer never gets warm!!!

Snowing hard here.......too bad won't get out over the break!!


----------



## Big D

It's absolutely gorgeous in Calgary today. Santa brought the nice weather with him as a gift to us all. You need to wear a winter jacket, but it can be open and no gloves required.


----------



## KMKjr

almost 2ft of the white stuff!!


----------



## DLB

Snow on the ground and single digit temps here. I have heated grips so that makes it nice. :rockn:


----------



## BigIzzy

Big D said:


> Now why would you leave Wpg just to go North of Edmonton? Same stuff, different province. You should have come to Calgary. Normally the weather is great. Today the temp is pretty good, but it just started snowing. Rumour has it -22 by mid week again. I can handle that.


I realized that last time I came up here, but again I came for work, this time its playing with trains, that whole -22 thing never really showed its face up here, but wasnt too bad except for thurs friday, hopefully better next week.


----------



## Masher

68 and toasty.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

pretty bnice day here!!!!! lots of sunshine!!!


----------



## drtj

Nice enough for a small fire in the backyard & sippin on a few cold ones


----------



## KMKjr

-12 on Friday nights ride AND +8 today.


----------



## skid

-6 celsius with about 1'6" snow in town and 8'-9' on the mountain.


----------



## KMKjr

skid said:


> -6 celsius with about 1'6" snow in town and 8'-9' on the mountain.


Is that you in your avator?


----------



## skid

yup


----------



## drtj

Mid 60's today & mid 30's tonight


----------



## 05bforce750

were under a winter storm warning from now until late saturday, for 7-12'' of snow


----------



## uppidycon

it's around 85 here today.. few hundred miles south of the equator..


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Bring on the snow, I am ready to ride....we are under a winter storm warning here. 
According to what I have seen on the news, were gonna get snow and Ice.


----------



## Masher

It's about to get real wet here. 

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/southmissvly_loop.php


----------



## Twisted10

10 today. 5 tomorrow. balmy.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Bring on the snow, I am ready to ride....we are under a winter storm warning here.
> According to what I have seen on the news, were gonna get snow and Ice.


 
same here


----------



## 850PoPo

Just came in from a 30 mile 3 hour ride we just got 6 inches of snow kinda crazy for us around these parts think they stated we should have 10 inch total by am so im loving it by the way its like 25 out so not to cold for some good riding


----------



## 05bforce750

Well Its Snowing Here And Has Been Since About 4pm, Anyway They've Up'ed Our Totals All Day Today Were Looking To Get Anywhere From 10-15'' When Its All Said And Done.... Needless To Say I Cant Freakin Wait!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger

4 inches here right now


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

As of now we have about an inch of snow, but we have sleet on top of that, and sleet is still falling.


----------



## 08beast

8-10 inches here. still fallin' :rockn:


----------



## Guarino113

we are getting snow too. i opened the door and it pushed it. not sure how much but im gonna have some fun on the brute when its done.


----------



## bruteman

5 inches of snow here hopefully its done I got some work to do on the brute I need some warm weather


----------



## tacoma_2002

Iced here all day yesterday. Last night it turned to ice/rain mix. Today its just wet and cold...showing 24* on the back porch.


----------



## KMKjr

Bootlegger said:


> 4 inches here right now


Your wife must be proud!!


----------



## Metal Man

^^Now that was not nice was it...:nutkick:

Rain,rain and mo rain here.


----------



## drtj

^^ maybe not. But it was funny! Hahaha


----------



## Masher

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/southmissvly_loop.php

Tons of rain coming in.


----------



## KMKjr

-14 when I got up and now -6.

Hopefully warm for the ride this weekend. -17 and windy as hell last weekend. 

Couldn't even get out too skeet shoot!!


----------



## Masher

I usually shoot skeet indoors. Though she does like it outside sometimes.


----------



## Big D

It's about -3C right now. Supposed to be +6 Sat and up to +9 by Tuesday. 

So who do we believe, the weatherman with the computer or the groundhogs who say 6 more weeks of winter?


----------



## Metal Man

I don't trust either one of them...lol


----------



## Big D

At my age, I should just trust my aching bones. I wanted to say that before one of you youngins did.


----------



## drtj

Mid 60's windy & raining


----------



## Brute650i

Rain, Rain, and more Rain


----------



## 10Brute750i

About 16'' on the ground now and calling for 6'' to 8'' tomorrow, poor ol' brute doesnt like it when there's this much on the ground!!


----------



## Big D

I am SOOO jealous. I have a ski-doo, but nowhere to ride. I have a 4WD SUV and couldn't get stuck if I tried. Heck we can walk around in runners and not get our socks wet.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Masher said:


> http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/southmissvly_loop.php
> 
> Tons of rain coming in.



Yeah all of that crap is hitting us right now. Figures my day off and I can't go ride.......:aargh4:


----------



## Masher

You have the same avatar as someone else on here. Or did you change your name?


----------



## KMKjr

-16C (-26 with windchill) Friday night anf now going to be +4C tomorrow......these swings are getting sick!!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Masher said:


> You have the same avatar as someone else on here. Or did you change your name?


ha ha ha....yeah had an idenity crisis. had my name changed today from brutally muddin to this......my nick name for over 20 yrs now.....old military name that was given to me. being from la, and the way us coona&&es talked....they couldnt understand my accent.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

SNOWING today......Very unlikely in East Texas areas, but it does happen every now and then. Muddy gras north is gonna be a COLD one.......I'm skipping it....


----------



## Masher

Sleeting here.


----------



## walker

i'm a few miles south of shreveport la its been snowing and sleeting off and on all day .... snowing now


----------



## kawa650

Rain, rain and more rain is all im getting, 2 inches today and still raining. Someone else can have it, its like marsh land here, im ready for it to be dry again!!!


----------



## jp6095

Snowing outside tonight. Cold tomorrow. Almost 60 on Saturday. Fun at muddy gras.


----------



## jctgumby

Yep...Louisiana blizzard hehehehe...We have about 3" now and still snowing


----------



## Big D

It's a gorgeous +3c right now. Blue sky. Sun is shining. Birds are singing.
They are predicting -10c by Saturday.


----------



## jctgumby

Well we got up to 6"...Snow is starting to melt now...Boy that didn't last long


----------



## KMKjr

+1 and the Brute is all shined up for tonights ride!!


----------



## 650Brute

Cold and Snowy here, AGAIN. We havnt had a snow melt completly in weeks. Windy too. Blah


----------



## KMKjr

First real snow say of the year!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

70f here in south Louisiana


----------



## lg07brute

Freakin blizzard. Expecting 12 or so inches of snow by tommorow morning. Plus its windy. Yay for Minnesota weather lol


----------



## NMKawierider

high 40s, clear sky but windy as F...heck


----------



## brute2215

was in the 60's today when riding but as soon as we got done the wind picked up big time and it is dropping temp FAST!!


----------



## BleednGreen68

It was in the 30's earlier today then the temp dropped fast and light snow and wind blowing around 30mph. Windchill is around zero so we dont have a temp right now hahaha. Next week..........around 50! thats Kansas weather for ya!


----------



## Big D

It was a great day in Calgary. I serious don't know the temp, but mitts were not needed. You could go from bldg to car with the jacket wide open. I hope we have more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## phreebsd

It was nice out today. Good temp and breeze.


----------



## Bootlegger

We are suppose to get 2-3 inches of snow tomorrow.


----------



## Injected

Send the snow my way! 30's yesterday, 50's tomorrow with rain


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I would take some snow down here too. One of these days I will ride in the snow. Looks like a blast.


----------



## lg07brute

Come up this way. They forcasted 8 to 12 last I heard yesterday. Now they say we got more like 18 or so. Roads are nasty but atleast it stopped snowing. Just blowing now. Hope the brute and plow can handle it.


----------



## Coolwizard

Expecting 5-7" of snow over the next 2 days. It's cold and blustery now.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Woke up this morning to a few snow flurrys. Temp is at around 28* here, but expecting single digit and maybe even subzero temps for tonight.


----------



## racer37l

Forecast: 5 to 10 inches of snow between today and Tuesday morning, wind chills of 0 to -15 degrees below 0, winds gusts of 45 mph. Looks like it might be some good riding wx or maybe some plowing, oh well at least should be able to get out and have some fun!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well it is 68 here right now and I can still go ride the brute in the creek all day lol


----------



## drtj

lilbigtonka said:


> Well it is 68 here right now and I can still go ride the brute in the creek all day lol



U might make a few people mad with that post. Lol. Its in the 50's here & windy


----------



## Ultra44rk

We are supposed to get quite a Healthy dose of snow over the next 48 hours. 

Snowing like a sonofagun out right now- 20 degrees. Once we have enough to do some plowing, Ill try to get some pics of my Prairie650 in action pushing the white wonder!

Gotta love the early season snow! Makes expecting Christmas that much more fun!


----------



## Coolwizard

8" of snow in south east KY this morning and it's still comming. The wind chill is wicked.


----------



## KMKjr

Windy as old f! and raining today!


----------



## BleednGreen68

Freezing rain here. Thats always fun! :joke:


----------



## Big D

I'm so glad I'm in Calgary. Edmonton is getting hit with a major snow storm. My sled isn't at my place yet so there's not point in having snow if I can't enjoy it


----------



## WOLVERINE

If you guys want to give up some of your snow and cold temps we'll take it here on The ROCK! Temps still above 0 deg C and consistant! I used to frozen ponds, skating and playing pond hockey here but no dice. I suspect we'll have snow some time in the new year when you guys are done being greedy that you finally share!!!!

Hey BigD, how bout you send down a cold Alberta Clipper for us Newfie folk?
Oh and I miss Calgary lots...Lived there for 12 years! Since being back on the rock me sleds have been parked in the garage for 3 years now!


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports

Freezing Rain here as well, stuff is nasty rigs off everywhere and my uncle flipped a MODOT truck last night while spreading salt, even with chains on he slid off and it rolled, hes fine though, gonna try to get a pic if he has one of it on its lid.


----------



## Polaris425

in the freakin 60's here today.................................. stupid weather.


----------



## Big D

WOLVERINE said:


> If you guys want to give up some of your snow and cold temps we'll take it here on The ROCK! Temps still above 0 deg C and consistant! I used to frozen ponds, skating and playing pond hockey here but no dice. I suspect we'll have snow some time in the new year when you guys are done being greedy that you finally share!!!!
> 
> Hey BigD, how bout you send down a cold Alberta Clipper for us Newfie folk?
> Oh and I miss Calgary lots...Lived there for 12 years! Since being back on the rock me sleds have been parked in the garage for 3 years now!


That's okay....I live here and haven't been on mine since 2008. That's why I'm just itching to get on it now.


----------



## BigIzzy

well than wander up north d, I shoveled a foot of snow outta my driveway last night, and of course it blew in again, lots of fresh powder around

around -20 C (-4f) for the next few days, with another cm or so of snow


----------



## Big D

See, if your quad was in Edm you could have put a plow on the front of the thing and had fun clearing the driveway.


----------



## BigIzzy

and made some cash, hmmmmm


----------



## KMKjr

What did we not have today?

-3 on drive to work

+3 to almost +6 in morning, nice out and great day, then it rained a bit.

Mid afternoon, snow, followed by rain, followed by snow & rain mix, then cold.

And now everything, including the road, is frozen solid. Could skate to work....lol.


----------



## KMKjr

3-6" of the white stuff this morning!!!


----------



## flowbackman

Well it was -13 F when I drove to work and it is now 0 but the sun is shinning thank goodness gotta love WY weather


----------



## bayou_boy_22

cold rainy and windy.


----------



## Big D

There's some pretty nasty stuff going on in Alberta. Highways are closed, high wind chills, some areas are getting lots of snow.


----------



## brute2215

snow finally... work is gonna be fun tomorrow


----------



## BleednGreen68

Already got maybe half an inch and more on the way tonight. Supposed to be 6-9" I think. Lets up. Already got my plow hooked up to the brute.


----------



## gpinjason

Was 75* F yesterday while I was riding... 45* right now


----------



## BigIzzy

Big D said:


> There's some pretty nasty stuff going on in Alberta. Highways are closed, high wind chills, some areas are getting lots of snow.


co workers are saying around a foot of powder in edmonton, so happy I'm in manitoba lol


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Snowing here Woot Woot is our first snow this year and looks like we might get 4 or more inches. It's supposed to turn to ice in the A.M and ice most of the day so it should make for some fun


----------



## tacoma_2002

Hwys are slick here already. Supposed to have 4-8 inches by morning. 

The 300's down so I have the Outlaws on the Foreman


----------



## bigdigger1527

cold and sleeting, around 30 at the moment, supposed to get a 1/4 inch of ice over night and possibly some snow


----------



## BleednGreen68

Plowd about 9 ins of snow with the Brute at the dealership. Still snowin and will have to plow tomarrow morning. I love snow. I will try and get some pics.


----------



## bigdigger1527

well we got about 2-4 inches of snow, but it quickly turned to ice now that the temp has dropped to 24, nice and slippery :bigok:


----------



## KMKjr

Birthday ride snow!!


----------



## Beachcruiser

Its 38* here with the winds blowing like all get out. Sucks because I bought a new roadbike last night and wont have a chance to give it a whirl. Rode it around the block last night and just about froze my juevos off. ha


----------



## BlackBeast

It's 46* here with the wind blowin', I sure could use a little of that so called global warming right now!


----------



## brutematt750

We got a ton of snow it just won't give in and -25 c temps all week , had enough of this already


----------



## speedman

It's cold again in Miami fl. You guys up north must be hating the cold, I hate it and are low is like 50 lol


----------



## BleednGreen68

Long story short........COLD!


----------



## KMKjr

All I can say is cold!!


----------



## KMKjr

AND COLD ENOUGH TO DO THIS!!


----------



## chevzr2

+31 celsious in punta cana dominican republic! and we are doing a quad ride today!!!


----------



## Big D

The water evaporating is unbelieveable!

KMKjr you're going to hate me. In Calgary it's plus 7c today, heading to 10 by Thursday.


----------



## Waddaman

-36 +wind chill.. hurts to go outside...


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> The water evaporating is unbelieveable!
> 
> KMKjr you're going to hate me. In Calgary it's plus 7c today, heading to 10 by Thursday.


Not a hater. If I know Cowtown, it will be -55 the next day!


----------



## Polaris425

KMKjr said:


> YouTube - Water evaporates into thin air
> 
> AND COLD ENOUGH TO DO THIS!!



thats cool! and i dig the accent.


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> thats cool! and i dig the accent.


When they say "true north", that's almost as civilized north as you can get!


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> Not a hater. If I know Cowtown, it will be -55 the next day!


You certainly know us well


----------



## BleednGreen68

Wow cool vid! It was 60 today. Supposed to be a lil cooler tomarrow then up to 7" of snow! **** KS weather! We were so close from having our other two big snows all melted away! Now more! Poor brute doesnt get a break!


----------



## KMKjr

15cm yesterday and 25cm and counting today!!


----------



## Big D

+6 and really pleasant. 

It's hard to believe Monday I was wearing the ski-doo jacket, ear muffs, gloves, etc. Today the winter jacket was open. The Chinook headache is getting to me though.


----------



## greenkitty7

wow i thought it was getting cold down here and its just supposed to be in the freezing temps by this sat.


----------



## Polaris425

sleeting at the moment.


----------



## greenkitty7

how far north in AL is tuscaloosa?


----------



## Polaris425

West Central I would call it. We're south west of Birmingham.


----------



## greenkitty7

how far are yall from Guntersville? we have a lot of customers in AL just trying to remember exactly where its at.


----------



## Polaris425

Guntersville is way up North East of the state.


----------



## greenkitty7

ok. i figured it out now.


----------



## bigdigger1527

quite nasty today, cold as hell and raining :umbrella:


----------



## greenkitty7

raining in mid GA? Warner Robbins, Macon? whereat?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Its been below freezing here for the past 24 hours, predicting sleet/snow later tonight. Can believe its this cold in SOUTH TEXAS.


----------



## Polaris425

hows the weather? bad enough they are closing the University at 330!! PEACE OUT Im headed to see my girl!


----------



## linkage

was nice in the high 70's today


----------



## NMKawierider

-8 this morning. Warned up to a nice 14, now its on its way back down to around zero thay say tonight. Coldest its been here in 50 years that say.


----------



## greenkitty7

****. that sucks. i think they could keep them 14 degrees... lol


----------



## backwoodsboy70

its hot and perfect weather :117835:


----------



## Big D

ya know backwoodsboy...them's fightin' words


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> ya know backwoodsboy...them's fightin' words


Florida is nice in the winter...but ...Give me the far north or high country in the summer anytime.


----------



## greenkitty7

How far south are yall in FL?


----------



## Big D

We're supposed to get about 20cm (7") within the next 48 hours. Then again, environment Canada is made up of mainly men so it may be slightly exaggerated.


----------



## bowhuntr

Its a toasty -15F this morning here in North Central MN. 

On a side note...were on the down hill slide towards spring. I only expect to see -20 again just 5-8times.


----------



## greenkitty7

its 45 here and still too cold for me....


----------



## Beachcruiser

66 and sunny here.


----------



## KMKjr

Just got back from Jamaica and had to shovel out my dog kennel! Looks like an igloo now!!


----------



## NMKawierider

65 and sunny today. Same tomorrow....Rid'n-time...lol


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> Just got back from Jamaica and had to shovel out my dog kennel! Looks like an igloo now!!


You need to take a picture of that....then another on of your place. You know these guys think all Canadians live in an Igloo.


----------



## skid

^^^hahaha..


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> You need to take a picture of that....then another on of your place. You know these guys think all Canadians live in an Igloo.


You don't?


----------



## greenkitty7

supposed to be in the mid 70s this weekend... official start to the riding season!


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> You don't?


Nah, in Western Canada we have TeePees.

Yesterday it was +16...absolutely gorgeous. 
Today it was -13 (-21 with windchill) when I left in the AM. 
By tomorrow it's supposed to be -27
Sunday, back to +2

You just HAVE to love Calgary


----------



## greenkitty7

i dont HAVE to... lol


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> i dont HAVE to... lol


Only Cowtowner's do...lol


----------



## Big D

greenkitty7 said:


> i dont HAVE to... lol


Okay, you don't have to love Calgary....just the Calgarians :bigok:




KMKjr said:


> Only Cowtowner's do...lol


Admit it, when you're in the middle of a blizzard and we're having a Chinook, you wish you were here


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Okay, you don't have to love Calgary....just the Calgarians :bigok:
> 
> 
> 
> Admit it, when you're in the middle of a blizzard and we're having a Chinook, you wish you were here


We don't get blizzards, just *****loads of snow sometimes!


----------



## chuck

frozen over and more snow on the way in northern Maine!!


----------



## Injected

60+ here today, close to 70 tomorrow! First time since the beginning of January i can see my grass


----------



## J2!

76 Here !! I'm Lovin' it !! Gonna be the same all the way through next week too..


----------



## phreebsd

^ yep. i'll get to put my turtles out in their pond for the next 10 days! :woot:


----------



## greenkitty7

perfect timing for the first ride at Doles too!


----------



## brute for mud

43 feels like 36 and the snow is going bye bye


----------



## Big D

This is how cold it is in Calgary


----------



## KMKjr

-21 yesterday with windchill and today it is going to rain!!


----------



## Big D

phreebsd said:


> ^ yep. i'll get to put my turtles out in their pond for the next 10 days! :woot:


Turles? You have turtles? That's so cool! Are they little ones or the big tortoise type?


----------



## Big D

It's fffffffnnnnnn cold out there today. It's only -8, but the wind is really bitter.


----------



## NMKawierider

Probably mid-40s here today with winds in the 10-15mph range. Yesterday winds with in the 50mph range...not fun..


----------



## KMKjr

Saturday was raining hard, then flurries and then 5" snow.

Rode 50mi and chewed up a full tank of fuel. Deep, wet, thick snow and guessing the wheels spun for about 200mi...lol


----------



## bigblackrancher

been in the 70's since about last week here, im lovin it!:bigok:


----------



## KMKjr

Had 2-3 feet of snow on Friday, and now nothing but grass on the front lawn!

So much for getting a sled now.....maybe next year!!


----------



## greenkitty7

warm and sunny... not quite warm enough for me (im tropical people)


----------



## KMKjr

And just north of here!!


Incompatible Browser | Facebook


----------



## Big D

I heard spring is just around the corner


----------



## KMKjr

Rain, rain and more rain.


----------



## greenkitty7

supposed to be 85 here this weekend! cant wait!


----------



## DLB

70 and sunny today


----------



## Big D

It's a gorgeous day here in Calgary....with a heavy snowfall warning of approx 20cm for tomorrow.:aargh4:

I'd like to know who pissed off Mother Nature.


----------



## gpinjason

It's 81 here and beautiful skies... Perfect wheelin weather but I'm at work... Hope it's this nice tomorrow... Gonna be smoking a brisket and some ribs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

Clear now, rain later, followed by snow, them clean, them warmer and maybe some more snow.

Sounds like a perfect N.S. day to go fishing.


----------



## Big D

There's a good 4 inches out there and still snowing, but the temp is beautiful


----------



## Roboquad

*85 *sunny, just got out of the pool....:haha:snow.....


----------



## Waddaman

We just lost all of our snow too, then we got 15cm's last night..way to ruin the weekend.


----------



## NMKawierider

72 and sunny. Perfect riding weather...too bad I'm stuck in the office working..:33:


----------



## KMKjr

Sunny and 5 degrees today.

Fishing yesterday was good, but the snow was not fun at all.


----------



## Big D

Roboquad said:


> *85 *sunny, just got out of the pool....:haha:snow.....


Just wait...one day we'll be able to throw this back at you


----------



## BleednGreen68

All I know is its gettin warmer and wish it would be even warmer! Tired of winter! upper 60's and 70's rest of the week.


----------



## Big D

Well, they were predicting about 10cm, we definitely have more than that. People are so stupid. Driving around with about a foot of snow on the top of their vehicles. Trying to pass others when road conditions are less than ideal. It's not like it's the first snowfall of the season...in fact this had better be the last. 

On a positive note, I had new hubs installed on my Pathfinder last week. I got to test them out today!!


----------



## BigIzzy

just getting up now, forecast shows snow till later tonight. haven't looked outside yet, really dont wanna but phone rang, time to work. I kinda honestly expected it considering we got the same thing last may. looks like it will disappear next weekend forecasting 12C *fingers crossed*


----------



## skid

man am i glad i moved away from cowtown.


----------



## drtj

In the low 80's. Nice day outside to be stuck in the office


----------



## brute for mud

not to bad 50's today


----------



## Polaris425

Suppose to get real bad here this afternoon.... Suppose to be here after lunch, and already we're under Tornado watch... Booo. Gonna mess up my dinner date plans.  Guess we'll just have to spend the night cuddling on the couch instead


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

Nice and cool 75-80°F for south tx, very humid though


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> Suppose to get real bad here this afternoon.... Suppose to be here after lunch, and already we're under Tornado watch... Booo. Gonna mess up my dinner date plans.  Guess we'll just have to spend the night cuddling on the couch instead


 
Do you ever get used to that or do you panic each time? I mean the tornado, not cuddling of course -


----------



## Polaris425

Well, It never really bothers me much, except this last time it did get pretty sketchy really fast, and I think thats why, the fact that it rolled up so fast. I grabbed my flashlight & put my pillow in the hall bathroom just incase... But, didnt need either of them. A lot of people in my area freak out b/c back in the late 90's/early 2000's an F5 rolled right across our part of town and really did a lot of damage.... so most everyone in our community gets extra worried now.


----------



## KMKjr

Paintballing and started snowing, then sun came out and beautiful!


----------



## Roboquad

F-ing *HOT* :flames:* 91*


----------



## Roboquad

:flames: * 91 HOT.
*


----------



## NMKawierider

65 and sunny. Going to get windy this afternoon....30+mph that say


----------



## edtman

Got 2 inches today...SNOW that is


----------



## greenkitty7

in the high 80s low 90s here... god I wish I was riding instead of working! Guess I'll just have to pretend... :rev1:


----------



## KMKjr

Snow on the grass this morning


----------



## DLB

Raining here in WV...supposed to be crap weather all weekend.


----------



## Big D

The sky is blue. The sun is shining. Today starts about a week of double-digit temps. Maybe spring is here after-all.


----------



## cmills

Need rain bad...driest year yet since recorded history here in Texas. High of 90 today in Houston.


----------



## KMKjr

cmills said:


> Need rain bad...driest year yet since recorded history here in Texas. High of 90 today in Houston.


I wish I could send ya some!


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Its 80 degrees here baby


----------



## Big D

Another 10cm expected tonight


----------



## Big D

What a weird day. I was out a McLean Creek (one of our local riding spots). It was sunny, it rained, then it wasn't really snow, I guess it was sleet....then the cycle started all over again...many times. Temperature wise it was a decent day.


----------



## chevzr2

supposed to get up to 40 cm's here in manitoba today/morrow, on top of the 20-40 mm of rain! winter storm warning out! just what we need is more moisture out here!!

mother nature is giving us a taste of hell this year! lol!!


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> What a weird day. I was out a McLean Creek (one of our local riding spots). It was sunny, it rained, then it wasn't really snow, I guess it was sleet....then the cycle started all over again...many times. Temperature wise it was a decent day.


Sounds like a normal afternoon here...lol


----------



## KMKjr

Two sunny days in since Easter......getting depressed.


----------



## greenmachine

90* today with 20% chance of rain,which we haven't seen much of for the last month


----------



## filthyredneck

Its pretty outside today, but its been extremely dry lately. Last night we had a good storm that left lots of standing water around my place and was also dropping dime to quarter sized hail...sounded like machine guns inside under my tin roof. The water has since soaked into the ground.


----------



## Big D

A friend of mine lives in Flower Mound, TX she said they had grapefruit sized hail the other night 

In sunny Calgary...well, it hasn't been sunny for a long time. It's been raining since Sunday (May 22) and supposed to continue for many more days. You'd think that would be good for mudders, but they don't want anyone on the trails. On the positive side that should reduce any risk of forest fires.


----------



## KMKjr

Calling for a record 17 degrees (Celsius) today!!


----------



## Polaris425

it's the middle of Nov and still in the 70's here today. It's so stupid down here. Last week we had a few low temps at night of 30* but it still hit mid 60's during the day, this week its been low of 60* at night and high of 75 each day. It sucks. Now they are saying low 30's or below this weekend. Make up your mind mother nature! lol


----------



## LM83

83 here right now. 22 last week. Smh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> it's the middle of Nov and still in the 70's here today. It's so stupid down here. Last week we had a few low temps at night of 30* but it still hit mid 60's during the day, this week its been low of 60* at night and high of 75 each day. It sucks. Now they are saying low 30's or below this weekend. Make up your mind mother nature! lol


Thats just a regular day here. 

Typical weather report this time of the year is 0 degrees in morning, snowing, followed by sun, then rain, then fog, then cloudy, cooling off at night and some more snow flurries, wake up next morning are repeat, but not necessarily in that order.


----------



## drtj

Hoping we get some of the wet stuff today!!


----------



## Polaris425

it's headed your way. It's pouring here in T-Town


----------



## Big D

It happens every year, but it doesn't mean we have to like it. Right now, taking the windchill into consideration, it's -24c.....that's -11F for you guys. brrrrr On the positive side, there's no blowing snow....yet.

It just the beginning of things to come. Anybody want a house guest for a few months?


----------



## wcs61

Looks like this













...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## NMKawierider

Sorry D..Sounds great but I think I'd rather be wherever wsc61 is right now....lol


----------



## Big D

nmkawierider said:


> Sorry D..Sounds great but I think I'd rather be wherever wsc61 is right now....lol


I wasn't inviting anyone...it's too cold. I was hoping someone would take me


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> I wasn't inviting anyone...it's too cold. I was hoping someone would take me


Come on down...its 50 (f) and sunny.


----------



## Foreman 09

It's jumping from the high 60's to the high 70's in a day

Using TapaTalk instead of doing school work..... Go MIMB!


----------



## wcs61

40's last night, 70 today. More fires to come later after a little riding. Cold brews and steaks on the grill for dinner. Come and get it! 




...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


----------



## NMKawierider

wcs61 said:


> 40's last night, 70 today. More fires to come later after a little riding. Cold brews and steaks on the grill for dinner. Come and get it!


 
You'r kill'n me bro...  Ride'n, cold brews and steaks...can't get any better!


----------



## Big D

c-c-c-o-l-d brews 
Today with the wind it's -30....that's -22F for you guys.

I'll live vicariously through you.


----------



## LM83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> c-c-c-o-l-d brews
> Today with the wind it's -30....that's -22F for you guys.
> 
> I'll live vicariously through you.


Unbelievable cold up there already D. I feel real lucky right now...


----------



## southernbrute750

wcs61 said:


> 40's last night, 70 today. More fires to come later after a little riding. Cold brews and steaks on the grill for dinner. Come and get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Posting the hard way. But I'm here.


Sounds like a open invitation there wcs..... On my way with the brute haha


----------



## Big D

Party @ WCS' !!!!


----------



## southernbrute750

Hahaha a bit of a drive for ya there Big D. But regardless I agree lol.


----------



## Shrek

In Southeast TX we are getting some weird wet stuff falling from the sky!!! Anyone know what it's called? 

This is the view from my garage 










Gonna be fun tomorrow!!!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396662,-94.167761


Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## skid

More snow! and the skihill opens this friday, snowboard season is back!


----------



## wcs61

Sudden rail fall and tornado warnings for parts of Mississippi. Fast moving front and severe weather expected for the next few hours.


----------



## KMKjr

First snow of the year tomorrow!


----------



## J2!

81 degrees the past two days here. We broke records. :bigok:


----------



## brute574

1.5" of rain Yesterday with a high of 40. 40-50 next 3 days with Rain this weekend, then turning to Snow


----------



## dookie

With the wind chill it's 17 right now in maine. Getting 10" to 12" of snow as I type


----------



## Polaris425

Pretty dreary here today. Cool, cloudy, looks like rain.


----------



## KMKjr

36cm snow.......

Almost sled time!!


----------



## NMKawierider

Snowing in the mountains...rainy at 43F down here.


----------



## LM83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

How's the weather?!
How's the weather?!

Freaking cold!!

Today in Calgary, with the windchill it's MINUS 43C. :aargh4:
That's -45.4F for you guys down south.

But gpinjason said I could stay with his family in Texas until this blows over....right buddy


----------



## Eastexasmudder

In the mid 50's here in fort worth, supposed to be in the 70's at the end of the week again and close to 80 next week!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## KMKjr

Was -15 yesterday (and -25 with windchill)

Tomorrow +8 and rain.

Too hard for your body to adjust!!


----------



## LM83

73 and sunny. Perfect weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorboi

72 cloudy with on and off light showers and 81% humidity. Sucks!!!


----------



## KMKjr

and now -11 again today

Hows the -37 without windchill in Cowtown D?....lol


----------



## Big D

Today they are saying -27c without windchill, -31 with it.
We're having a heatwave, a tropical heatwave


----------



## Big D

gatorboi said:


> 72 cloudy with on and off light showers and 81% humidity. Sucks!!!


It sucks? Doesn't light showers mean that you're getting some mud to play in?


----------



## gatorboi

yea if I wasn't working 6 or 7 days a week.


----------



## andrew650

Tuesday night went down to -50C with wind chill, last night was -34C or so, tonight supposed to be -33C again, lol gotta love alberta


----------



## Big D

Andrew, I don't know where in Alberta you are, but here in Calgary it's supposed to be +3 on Saturday. Like you said, gotta love Alberta.


----------



## andrew650

I live up in edson Big D, and ya they are saying -18 for a high saturday for me but sunday -1 for a high and monday +1 and gets warmer after that...been an odd winter this year for sure.


----------



## Polaris425

too warm for winter. flippin 60* here today. needs to be COLD.


----------



## KMKjr

We might be getting snow today!!!

Finally, might be able to start sledding.


----------



## Big D

Polaris425 said:


> too warm for winter. flippin 60* here today. needs to be COLD.


 
Get on the internet and see if you can find a "cold dance". You know, the equivalent to a rain dance, but only different. Be careful how long you dance. I dont' think you could handle -43


----------



## tmfisher57

Weather here is no bueno!!! This is our forecast up in the Bering Sea. Our season starts today, be home in April...........





PKZ165-210300-PORT HEIDEN TO CAPE SARICHEF 400 AM AKST FRI JAN 20 2012

...GALE WARNING SATURDAY...
...HEAVY FREEZING SPRAY WARNING THROUGH SATURDAY...

.TODAY...NE WIND 20 KT. SEAS 5 FT. HEAVY FREEZING SPRAY.
.TONIGHT...N WIND 20 KT. SEAS 4 FT. HEAVY FREEZING SPRAY. 
.SAT...N WIND 30 KT INCREASING TO 40 KT IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 6 FT
BUILDING TO 10 FT. HEAVY FREEZING SPRAY. 
.SAT NIGHT THROUGH TUE...N WIND 40 KT. SEAS 15 FT.


----------



## tmfisher57

Better get the bats ready for some good ol' ice breaking!!!!!!


----------



## tmfisher57

Here's the forecast for the other area we fish. GREAT!!!! It's farther west so its gonna be around for a while!!




PKZ170-210300-
EASTERN ALEUTIANS CAPE SARICHEF TO NIKOLSKI
400 AM AKST FRI JAN 20 2012

...GALE WARNING SATURDAY...

.TODAY...N WIND 20 KT. SEAS 12 FT. SNOW SHOWERS. FREEZING SPRAY. 
.TONIGHT...NE WIND 20 KT. SEAS 10 FT. FREEZING SPRAY. 
.SAT...N WIND 35 KT WITH GUSTS TO 45 KT. SEAS 12 FT. FREEZING SPRAY. 
.SAT NIGHT AND SUN...N WIND 40 KT. SEAS 18 FT. 
.MON...N WIND 35 KT. SEAS 19 FT. 
.TUE...NW WIND 40 KT. SEAS 17 FT


----------



## Polaris425

Crazy weather. All that $$ when you get home make it worth it? lol


----------



## tmfisher57

Yes sir! Momma needs shoes!!!!!


----------



## Injected

Snowing today and of course I have to work


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

It's 26 degrees in manhattan and snowing 5 inches



Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while securing 2 million sq feet of high rise building


----------



## teryxrider1979

Low 30's in the day, mid teens at night in Afghanistan.


----------



## KMKjr

Snow!!


----------



## KMKjr

7 DEGREES!!

Tanning time....lol


----------



## KMKjr

-2 Monday AM when I returned from Hawaii but now a record 26 degrees today!!

Almost freeky. Warmer here now than my first week in Honolulu!


----------



## hp488

Sun shine and 70


----------



## grizz660muddin

85 up in maine. this is not right last year at this time we would be around 40


----------



## Eastexasmudder

70 and sunny!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## brutemike

we have some crazy weather up here it has been in the 80s all week its March not June what the hell but it has been raining alot.

commando tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah it's gonna be a HOT summer....


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Been 70s all week. Kinda crazy all this warm weather. Giving me the itch to load up the brute and head to the mountains and test out the winter mods.




It's way too nice out to be workin!!!

Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while getting paid time and a half.


----------



## KMKjr

2 degrees today........brrrrr again


----------



## Big D

What an amazing day. Rumour has it we hit 17c today. For those heading out this weekend it's going to be a nice one.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

17 huh... What's is that.... my calculations say 60- 62 degrees. That's pretty good D that's the same weather i got today when I left for work. And I'm in manhattan . How far north are u?





Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Big D

Yup, that's about right.
I guess it's time to change my location. We're not exactly the frozen, friggen north anymore

Calgary is about 3 hours north of the US (Montana) border.


----------



## Jsmith05brute

65 sunny and ready to strech the legs on the ol brute she been in the shop for 2 weeks


----------



## NMKawierider

72 and sunny..no clouds...no wind..perfect for riding...but stuck at work..


----------



## Big D

aw muffin....next time
If it makes you feel any better, I didn't get out either. I was sitting at the airport waiting for the youngin's to come home.


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> aw muffin....next time
> If it makes you feel any better, I didn't get out either. I was sitting at the airport waiting for the youngin's to come home.


Well at least that was a worthy reason...(_Not that a paycheck isn't...lol_)


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks like we have a high of 82 today, and yesterday was about the same. Nice and clear outside all day. Been gettin to sport my flip flops and my lil white bird legs alot lately lmao.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

:worthless:

just sayin'


----------



## NMKawierider

Big D said:


> :worthless:
> 
> just sayin'


 
:agreed: Ok Filthy...lets see'em! :bigeyes:


----------



## eagleeye76

Were supposed to get up to 5" of rain tomorrow. havent had any more than a sprinkle in a few months. We need it but we'll see.


----------



## Big D

Since we were goobering up the "daily buzz" with weather reports....

It's amazing how things can change. Right now it's 13c (55F) heading for a high of 23c (73F). Sunny and no hint of rain. Hopefully those communities flooded will see the waters recede.


----------



## brutemike

95 and hot and humid 

Sent from my C771


----------



## JLOWERY

Gonna be 105° here in TN tomorrow this is ridiculous. Too hot to fish and too hot to ride.


----------



## mossyoak54

JLOWERY said:


> Gonna be 105° here in TN tomorrow this is ridiculous. Too hot to fish and too hot to ride.


This is the first time I've ever went to Florida and it been cooler than home. I'm from TN too. I dread going back home. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Big D

Boy has it cooled down. Right now it's 16c (61F) and cloudy.
That's after being between 28 - 36 all week (82 - 96F)


----------



## Big D

Tomorrow's ride to work should be fun. We have an overnight heavy snowfall warning with 20cm expected. That's only 8", but...it'll be our first dump of the season.

My snow tires get installed next Tuesday. D'ya think the cops would complain if I rode the Cat to work??


----------



## speedman

It feels a little cooler down here in miami but still hot lol


----------



## Npate95

Very bipolar, sometimes its in the low 50's, and other times in the high 80's. And it changes quick.


----------



## RYAN.

Get sick weather for us 45-55 at night and 80-85 during the day i hate this time of the year


----------



## bayou_boy_22

it is in the low 40's to low 30's here. I am just off the coast of Rostock Germany working in the Baltic Sea.


----------



## Injected

We are gearing up for 8+ inches of rain and high winds (gusts to 60 mph) Thanks to Sandy


----------



## Polaris425

It's been pretty perfect here in Bama lately.


----------



## wmredneck

Low to mid 20s here in Denver. Foggy and snowing.












If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## NMKawierider

Into the 30s this morning and windy...winter's gett'n closer..


----------



## Big D

The temperature is a mild -7c / 19.4 F
We have little white fluffy stuff falling. It's really pretty actually


----------



## sinz

9 degress getting really annoying RAIn almost every day . but this looks like its going to be a big winter


----------



## Beachcruiser

Low 80's during the day, low 40's at night here in Southern Arizona.


----------



## NMKawierider

Beachcruiser said:


> Low 80's during the day, low 40's at night here in Southern Arizona.


That's the place to spend the winters...I have friends that do just that just above you in Florance. Maybe I'll go visit them and we can all take a ride.


----------



## brutemike

Its 50 out and just started to sprinkle and still no deer.


----------



## Beachcruiser

nmkawierider said:


> That's the place to spend the winters...I have friends that do just that just above you in Florance. Maybe I'll go visit them and we can all take a ride.


Heck yeah man, florence is only about an hour away. Actually the guy that i traded the brute too lives around that area. Let me know, we have some good rides out here.


----------



## Big D

Alberta is getting hit with another snow storm this weekend. For the next 48 hours Calgary can expect 5 - 25cm ( 2 - 10 inches)
I've heard that northern parts have already received 35cm (14 inches).

On the plus side the temperatures are not too bad and there's very little wind.

I wish I hadn't sold the sled. I'd be taking that to work. Just let the cops try to catch me


----------



## KMKjr

Snow, snow, snow!!!


----------



## blue beast

45 and few clouds in the sky


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Big D

Alberta is getting hit with snow today. The severity depends on where you are in the province (this is a pretty big place). 

In Calgary it's about -20C with the wind (that's about -4 for your boys south of the border). The snow's not too bad here, but I hear northern AB is pretty nasty. 

How's it where you are Narf?


----------



## Musclemckeester

70 degrees and sunny here in south Texas


----------



## Stogi

67° and lots of rain.

BFWDP


----------



## brutemike

rain for the next four days and 50-60 degrees and cant wait to ride Sunday


----------



## KMKjr

Rain, rain, rain


----------



## Bruteforce10

I'm tired of all the rain. Everything is flooding down here
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast

some of you might say this is warm. 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425

75 yesterday, 45 today. Been raining for 4 days.


----------



## blue beast

Polaris425 said:


> 75 yesterday, 45 today. Been raining for 4 days.


It did that saturday here in texas ...i think the high was 72 then in less than an hour went down to 48



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## eagleeye76

Wow you southern guys must be freezing... We've been having our Jan. thaw been it the 40's. Beats the 0 temps we been having. But they're coming back...


----------



## blue beast

We are but it wont stay long



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425

I dont mind the cold at all. Actually prefer cooler weather to the 105* summers. But it's the inconsistency that aggrivates the fool out of me. I dont mind 45* or even colder, but dang get cold and just stay cold for a few days. Though, I can say, I dont care at all for cold, and rain together.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Man I hate this gettin hot one day and rain for 5 ....cold rainy weather sucks to work in!


----------



## bruteman19

It's raining/sleeting here. Can't make up its mind if it wants to keep sleeting or keep switching between the two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachcruiser

Polaris425 said:


> I dont mind the cold at all. Actually prefer cooler weather to the 105* summers. But it's the inconsistency that aggrivates the fool out of me. I dont mind 45* or even colder, but dang get cold and just stay cold for a few days. Though, I can say, I dont care at all for cold, and rain together.



Sounds like Arizona. Last night I started a midnight shift and it was 7 degrees down here.......last summer it was in the mid 120s. Talk about a wild temp change.


----------



## JPs300

Mid-high 70's during the day, mid 50's at night, humidity is reasonably low (compared to out "normal" anyhow) - been great out. 

I live in the south for several reasons, the above is a big one.


----------



## blue beast

Still freakin cold here.













No ice yet . Maybe in the morning though . I hope it thaws out before i go to work . If it does. Dont like driving in it. People are dumb down here 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## 650Brute

We've had about a 45-50* swing las few days, nice coating of ice outside now. It was 70* a few days ago.


----------



## NMKawierider

Last few days lows around 8-9 and highs 28-32. Tired of this already...


----------



## RYAN.

nmkawierider said:


> Last few days lows around 8-9 and highs 28-32. Tired of this already...


No way I could live up north I hate when it gets below 70 here .. I despise cold weather

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## NMKawierider

RYAN. said:


> No way I could live up north I hate when it gets below 70 here .. I despise cold weather


Me too...that's why we moved to the Southwest. But...even here at 5400 feet it gets cold in the winter...but nothing like it does in the north....lol


----------



## Big D

You wimps


----------



## triston

Been raining for the last 8 days here= sloppy yard! I don't know where the atv doughnuts came from ? LOL!


----------



## blue beast

Was sunny this afternoon but on the way hime from work heres what the truck this is am time










-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## RYAN.

Tired of the rain

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I live in south mississippo and woke up to a lightly snow-covered truck ....it lasted til about 8 and stopped


----------



## Big D

Alberta got hit with a dump of snow yesterday. In many places snow was combined with up to 80kmh/50mph winds. Highways were shut down, cars in the ditches, the usual stuff. I laughed at one point because I had a sanding truck in front of me and two snow plows behind me. Ya gotta love the city workers.:34:

Today there's very little wind. The temperatures are mild. City roads aren't too bad
The snow should be gone by next weekend they are predicting 14c/57F.


----------



## KMKjr

+3c (37 f) here!

Nice night for a snow covered trail run. Almost perfect conditions!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Its 57 today and sunny! Feels good outside!


----------



## eagleeye76

Should be in the 40s all weekend! woo hoo! Come on spring and May 15th!


----------



## KMKjr

+3 yesterday and -12 today.......??


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

High of 82 today but its 79 degrees F right now ...with scattered clouds and a chance of rain


----------



## KMKjr

20cm snow on the way. Should be perfect for when my new ride shows up!!


----------



## Lonewolfe

Last year today it was in low 80. This year low 30s


----------



## Polaris425

It's really nice here today. Perfect spring weather.


----------



## Big D

Seriously?? Middle of April and it's snowing?!?!


----------



## triston

RaiSTORMING bad here geeze want to go to tower trax but broke a stud and bearing on grizzly


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Its storming here too ...


----------



## adam6604

Blizzarding out here... hate alberta weather lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big D

It's been raining in Alberta forever. Today a number of communities in southern Alberta are in a state of emergency. It's very sobering to watch the news and see homes being washed away by raging waters. In the city of Calgary communities along the river have been evacuated. It's amazing the damage water can cause.


----------



## Big D

Mother Nature can be a real b!tch sometimes. Many small towns in Southern Alberta had to be evacuated. So many people are now homeless. Because it's a flood and an "act of God" many are without insurance coverage. I can't begin to imagine how that feels.

100,00 people living in downtown Calgary alone had to be evacuated. People working in the downtown core (approx 300,000) won't be able to go back to work until Weds at the earliest.

If you Google "alberta flood" and choose images you can see what's been happening. 
I think the enclosed video was one of the toughest to watch (it doesn't help hearing the guy on the video)

For any of my fellow MIMB-ers affected. My heart goes out to you.
D


----------



## Big D

Only in AB can you go from a balmy winter temperature of +7 one day to -27 with snow and blowing winds the next.

:563808:


----------



## SpecEdition

Dang down here it changes alot too... 2 days ago it was 34 degrees and today its gonna reach 72. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMKjr

25-30cm of snow, followed by another 10cm and another 10cm Sunday.

Almost sledding weather now!!


----------



## SpecEdition

ive never even seen snow. lol


----------



## Big D

It's white fluffy stuff that looks like cotton balls 


.....until you have to shovel a lot of it, then it feels like lead.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

South Texas Heat! OMG weather channel says mid 90s but it sure feels like 150 haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

